# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Central de Baserca

## xafbcn

Reaprovechando el embalse de Baserca como "desagüe" de la Central de Moralets, se construyó la de Baserca, con una turbina de 5 Mw.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por la explicación y la valía de éstas fotos que creo son un tesoro para el foro. Como para subir y bajar esas escaleras todos los días un par de veces... :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas, este tema me gusta :Wink: 
Gracias

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias xafbcn :Smile: 

Llevas muy poco en el foro pero estás aportando muchísimo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Espectaculares fotos, difíciles de conseguir para la mayoría.

Muchas gracias y felicidades.

----------

